# anybody ever cook Chinese mosaic or Chinese red noodle beans?



## vegascowgirl (Sep 19, 2004)

If so, can you spare some ways to cook them and or recipes. My daughters chose these long beans to grow in the garden. I always let them pick one veggie or fruit to grow each year. This year though they chose these beans that I have no idea how to prepare. Figure I have at least a month or two to learn as we won't be planting for at least a couple more weeks.


----------



## Theresa Lipe (Nov 1, 2002)

I cook them all late summer into fall as they produce so well. Use in any stir fry recipe or I sautee them in a small amount of olive oil to how you like them - slightly brown or bright green.


----------



## vegascowgirl (Sep 19, 2004)

:bow:Thanks Theresa, I appreciate the info. I wasn't sure if you used them as a dried bean, or if the pods were edible like green beans. I love to stir fry, so I guess the girls made a good pick. Can't wait to try them.


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

We eat them green. If you like stir-fry, you'll be thanking your girls for their choice. And you only have to pick a few beans for a meal.


----------

